# Tracking Wealth 2018 - 32 y/o in Vancouver



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi, I am at a point in my life where I am not sure how best to proceed. I am not the greatest in investing, and would say I have a pretty low risk tolerance. Having said that, I only invest my RRSPs at this point and I have placed most of that in equity - I am confident what I have put in my RRSP would not be taken out before retirement.

I am a 32 y/o single working professional, living in Vancouver. Saved money by staying with parents until late 20s (parents preferred it), felt like I missed out on the housing rush since I did have enough for a down payment, but life got in the way and I was left a bit in the cold. Nevertheless I did end up purchasing a condo in the city, and it has since appreciated.

In the recent 2 years, I have concentrated on socking away a significant portion of my savings into RRSP. Now that it has grown to a pretty sizeable amount, I think I will switch to TFSA and use up my contribution room. I would like to have the flexibility of taking the money out for another downpayment, or a larger downpayment if I ever have a chance to upsize.

This is what my net assets look like at the moment. Ever year, I am able to put $25-30K into savings after making my mortgage payments.

Assets:
Cash (mostly in Tangerine with 2.5% interest) - $92,800
TFSA (mostly in TD E-series) - $2,000
RRSP (combination of Group RRSP funds, TD stock, Oil ETF and TD E-series) - $106,500
Car (best guestimate) - $6,000
Condo (based on sale price of the unit directly above that sold recently) - $750,000

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $2,000
Mortgage (2 year fixed @ 2.04%, ending in August 2018) - $437,500

Net Worth: $517,800

I include my condo because that is what everyone does, but I think it's a bit misleading as I need to live in it. I am considering selling it due to nearby construction obstructing my view and therefore affecting my standard of living, but it will have to come back out (and possibly more) in order to purchase another property to live in.

My goal now is to figure out how and what to invest the cash I have on hand. I am aware that I need to get this money working for me in order to save for a comfortable retirement.
Any recommendations on what I should do? I think I will call in to my bank in order to maximize my prepayments for my current mortgage, as my 2 year fixed mortgage is coming up for renewal in 5 months and the rates have definitely increased since I bought my place!


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

saver777 said:


> This is what my net assets look like at the moment. Ever year, I am able to put $25-30K into savings after making my mortgage payments.


It seems like I am unable to edit my posts; I've had a second look at the past year and I think I'm saving closer to $40K a year.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi saver, looks like you're doing a great job! 518 K net worth for a single 32 year old is simply amazing.

If it was me, I'd focus on paying down the mortgage. I don't think it makes sense to accumulate a huge amount of investments when you have a big debt at the same time. This is a personal preference though, because I enjoy being debt free.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Nice numbers.
Housing in Vancouver is such a quagmire with all the moving parts right now there's no definitive right or wrong choice IMO. 
The key thing IMO, is to just continue socking away like you have been and keep things simple in terms of investment.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Also, some ideas in case you want to calculate a more conservative number for your overall net worth:

1. RRSPs will incur taxes in the future, so listing it as 107 K over-states it. There's no way to know how much you'll later pay in taxes, but some people mark down their RRSP to roughly account for this. I mark my RRSP (about same size as yours) down by 25% for this reason and value it at 75%. Not everyone does this and there are arguments against doing this too. Consider, though, that it's much easier to start tracking your net worth this way from the start then to suddenly adjust for this later in the future. Your RRSP is going to get much bigger over the years and this effect (over-valuation distortion) will start to become very significant.

Also see an earlier thread and debate we had on this:
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/93106-Marking-down-RRSP-to-0-85-in-net-worth

2. I think listing your condo at the sale price of another unit is a bit overly optimistic. There are many costs in selling a home. You might want to bake in the anticipated costs... or maybe you've already done this. Take a look at this article on costs to sell a home.

You've done very well and I don't mean to create grief, but I really think it's better to value net worth slightly pessimistically, and acknowledge costs that you _will inevitably_ pay. Plus: these adjustments will bring you down below half a million, giving you a chance to once again cross over the 500 K mark. It's a chance for another celebration


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

An update from March:

Assets:
Cash (mostly in Tangerine with 2.5% interest) - $91,800
TFSA (mostly in TD E-series) - $4,875
RRSP (combination of Group RRSP funds, TD stock, Oil ETF and TD E-series) - $106,500
Car (best guestimate) - $5,000
Condo (based on sale price of the unit directly above that sold recently) - $725,000

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $5,200
Mortgage (2 year fixed @ 2.04%, ending in August 2018) - $438,200

Net Worth: $489,775

Feeling poor at 32 y.o., to be honest.
Paying for flights for a family trip with my parents and brother - going to be around $5,000 in total, a big chunk are already on my credit card.
Already got my bonus and tax return for the year (~$4,000), but not enough to cover off vacation costs as well as annual car insurance (~$6,750).
I earn $100K a year but it's really feeling like it's not enough to grow my wealth properly 
Going to work on earning more..


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

saver777 said:


> Net Worth: $489,775
> 
> Feeling poor at 32 y.o., to be honest.
> Paying for flights for a family trip with my parents and brother - going to be around $5,000 in total, a big chunk are already on my credit card.
> ...


Good. You can always work smarter, harder, make more money and do better.. Don't buy into this "There's no increase in happiness above 70k/yr" baloney.

Well done so far, though.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I wouldn't feel poor with close to half million dollar net worth....try to be happy what you have.


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

james4beach said:


> Also, some ideas in case you want to calculate a more conservative number for your overall net worth:
> 
> 1. RRSPs will incur taxes in the future, so listing it as 107 K over-states it. There's no way to know how much you'll later pay in taxes, but some people mark down their RRSP to roughly account for this. I mark my RRSP (about same size as yours) down by 25% for this reason and value it at 75%. Not everyone does this and there are arguments against doing this too. Consider, though, that it's much easier to start tracking your net worth this way from the start then to suddenly adjust for this later in the future. Your RRSP is going to get much bigger over the years and this effect (over-valuation distortion) will start to become very significant.
> 
> ...


These are very valid points. Thank you for the advice and encouragement!
I have revised the selling price of condo to $725K to be more conservative and take into account selling costs.


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

scorpion_ca said:


> I wouldn't feel poor with close to half million dollar net worth....try to be happy what you have.


It just feels like my wealth is growing very slowly even though I'm not really spending much! I think it's just the tragedy of comparing myself to my friends/ peers..


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

Almost 8 months later.. time for an update. Lots have happened, especially in Vancouver.
I will be starting a new job soon, which will hopefully translate to a 20% increase in income after bonuses (which I will realize in a little over a year).
This will translate to more savings.. and hopefully not too much stupid spending.
I am lucky that I don't need to budget my spending as I am naturally somewhat frugal and make enough money for myself.

I renewed my mortgage at variable, and paid down $37,500 off principal. 

Here is where I'm at now with the stock market downturn and housing prices slowdown in Vancouver:

Assets:
Cash & GICs (earning 2.5-3.33% interest) - $52,400
TFSA (mostly in TD E-series) - $12,000
RRSP (combination of Group RRSP funds, TD stock, Oil ETF and TD E-series) - $109,600
Car (best guestimate) - $5,000
Condo - $680,000

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $1,850
Mortgage (2 year fixed @ 2.04%, ending in August 2018) - $395,000

Net Worth: $462,150


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

saver777 said:


> annual car insurance (~$6,750)





saver777 said:


> Car (best guestimate) - $5,000


:confused2:


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

saver777 said:


> It just feels like my wealth is growing very slowly even though I'm not really spending much! I think it's just the tragedy of comparing myself to my friends/ peers..


I try not to compare vs friends / peers. Eventually as you age your net worth will grow and one day your worth will intimidate or frustrate a friend / peer. Just make sure you are not too focused on cash and beating others - its not a great personal trait.

Lastly, this year will be a lemon for investors. So, dont let that deter you from being disciplined and working towards goals. Acknowledge that not every year will be stellar.... if anything let this realization be a motivator for next year... 

Save more, plan carefully, and forage ahead !!!


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

peterk said:


> saver777 said:
> 
> 
> > annual car insurance (~$6,750)
> ...


Think you missed the earlier part of that sentence. $6,750 is the combined cost of my annual car insurance and taking my parents to Europe for their first time.


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

hfp75 said:


> saver777 said:
> 
> 
> > It just feels like my wealth is growing very slowly even though I'm not really spending much! I think it's just the tragedy of comparing myself to my friends/ peers..
> ...


Thanks, I definitely try not to do that.. and most of the time I don’t. Sadly I know a lot of Type A people in business who likes to compare with their peers, sometimes outwardly.. which makes it difficult to ignore.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

saver777 said:


> Think you missed the earlier part of that sentence. $6,750 is the combined cost of my annual car insurance and taking my parents to Europe for their first time.


Ah, thank goodness.


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

5 month update! Tax refund came in, and typically in Q1 I tend to have an influx of funds.
I'm thinking I will work on maxing out my TFSA for a bit, for liquidity purposes in case I want a down payment for a bigger house.
I have been contributing to RRSP first because my marginal tax rate is 41%, and I don't expect to have a tax rate close to that when I am no longer working. 
I've also stopped investing into e-series and switched to ETFs on Questrade, as my portfolio grows.

*For this update I took off 22% of my RRSP to take into account future taxes when I take it out at retirement. Doing that to my last update in November for comparability, it would've been approx $438K then.

Assets:
Cash (HISA) - $49,100
TFSA (mostly in TD E-series) - $18,600
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series and ETFs) - $131,800
Car (estimate) - $4,000
Condo (estimate) - $680,000

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $1,850
Mortgage (3 year variable @ 2.95%) - $388,200
Future taxes from RRSP income - $29,000

Net Worth: $464,500

Question for those who happen to read this: Should I take into account my home equity as part of my portfolio? Rather than an estimated fair value of the asset minus the remaining balance on the mortgage. In my case, it would the more conservative approach.


----------



## Gruff403 (Jan 30, 2019)

Looks to me like you are doing amazing. What 33 year old has that much money put away for their future!
Great idea to focus on growing TFSA since it appears you have lots of room. I would still contribute to RRSP to take advantage of that 41% marginal tax rate. 
Have you considered opening a non registered account? Well done.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

saver777 said:


> *For this update I took off 25% of my RRSP to take into account future taxes when I take it out at retirement. Doing that to my last update in November for comparability, it would've been approx $435K then.
> 
> 
> Question for those who happen to read this: Should I take into account my home equity as part of my portfolio? Rather than an estimated fair value of the asset minus the remaining balance on the mortgage. In my case, it would the more conservative approach.



Do you mean home equity based on your purchase price? I'm not sure why you'd do that when you have property which has a certain present value, much higher than purchase price. If you want to be conservative, instead of just "accurate", for whatever reason, I'd chop 5-10% off the estimated value of the house and call it that.

I don't love the approach of devaluing the RRSP, especially for us young people (I think we can cling to that title for a few more years, thanks  ). It's an investment account, like any, and 30+ years from now it's cashflow will become part of retirement income and a complicated tax calculation with pensions, RRSPs, unregistered, government payments, spousal splitting, credits, and other investments. It's not clear that the RRSP is a significant burden any more than other types of assets, or even if it is, by how much.

I also don't agree with the amount of 25%. You'd required a 100k pension income (in today's dollars) to have an average tax rate of 25%, which is a very high retirement income for your profile. 20% is more realistic. Finally, if you still want to report it like this, I'd list the RRSP in-whole in the assets column, and the future RRSP tax bill in the liabilities column, to make it more clear what you're showing


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

peterk said:


> Do you mean home equity based on your purchase price? I'm not sure why you'd do that when you have property which has a certain present value, much higher than purchase price. If you want to be conservative, instead of just "accurate", for whatever reason, I'd chop 5-10% off the estimated value of the house and call it that.
> 
> I don't love the approach of devaluing the RRSP, especially for us young people (I think we can cling to that title for a few more years, thanks
> 
> ...


I was thinking of taking in account what I put into my place only because my net wealth fluctuates significantly based on that what I guess the approx fair value of my place is.. which arbitrarily changes the value of my net wealth which creates noise in my tracking? 

I put income of $55K in a tax calc which gave me average 22% tax rate. I put in 25% be slightly more conservative. Nevertheless I appreciate the advice and revised the calcs to 22% instead and showed it in 2 lines instead of netting it.

Thanks for the feedback! Always trying to learn and see what other people are doing 🙂


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

saver777 said:


> ... Should I take into account my home equity as part of my portfolio? Rather than an estimated fair value of the asset minus the remaining balance on the mortgage. In my case, it would the more conservative approach.


As you have done - market value of condo on assets side, remaining mortgage on the liabilities side. But I'd consider this part your total net assets, not part of your portfolio per se. IMO, portfolio reflects your investments across all accounts. Primary residence is arguably not part of an investment portfolio (but a rental property could be).
Not saying to ignore it, for most folks their principal residence is a big chunk of their net worth.


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

Gruff403 said:


> Looks to me like you are doing amazing. What 33 year old has that much money put away for their future!
> Great idea to focus on growing TFSA since it appears you have lots of room. I would still contribute to RRSP to take advantage of that 41% marginal tax rate.
> Have you considered opening a non registered account? Well done.


Hm I haven't really thought about a non-reg just yet, since I have over $50K of TFSA room to fill up. That should happen over the next 3/4 year hopefully, then I will consider non-reg.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Based on experieince, I would recommend using the time before non-reg investments to learn about the taxes as well as cost base tracking. 

My incorrect assumption that income trust payments were similar to eligible dividend where they didn't affect the cost base caused all sorts of headaches when selling. It's more tedious than anything, where one has taken the time to learn and has a system one can live with in place. Brokers are getting better at including the factors but without independently calculating the cost base, one will not know if one is over paying taxes.


Cheers


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Well done 

re: "...I think I will switch to TFSA and use up my contribution room. I would like to have the flexibility of taking the money out for another downpayment, or a larger downpayment if I ever have a chance to upsize."

The TFSA is an excellent all purpose account and I would highly recommend using this account for either long-term investing (I do this FYI) OR short-term savings for a major purchase (e.g., car, house, other).

If you're able to sustain a long-term, multi-decade savings rate for investment purposes of $25-30K per year, you will be more than fine to arrive at your 50s to have net worth > $1 M and be WELL on your way to wealth creation. Kudos.


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

I've been using a ton of money the past couple of months with travelling, buying a new phone, slightly more frivolous spending.. after all that, I am now hyperfocused on my savings again. Hence, time for another update!
As mentioned, I've been upping my TFSA. Since I started, I think the market has tumbled a bit (as I'm sure you've all noticed). Meanwhile, housing prices in Vancouver continues to stagnate so I marked down the value of my condo (mixed feelings, but mostly happy about the falling prices).

Assets:
Cash (mostly HISA, some chequing) - $42,000
TFSA (TD E-series/ ETFs) - $29,000
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series and ETFs) - $136,400
Car (estimate) - $3,000
Condo (estimate) - $650,000

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $4,500
Mortgage (3 year variable @ 2.95%) - $386,600
Future taxes from RRSP income - $30,000

Net worth in November: $462,150
Net Worth in April: $464,500 
Net Worth in June: $439,300 <-- decrease mainly from $30K estimated markdown for my condo and $1k estimated markdown for my car, excluding that I had 4,900 growth.

Still plenty of RRSP and TFSA room left, honestly don't foresee myself maxing out either of them in the near future.


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

*Sep 2019 Update*

I've maxed out my TFSA limit for now, except that most of it is sitting in cash rather than investments.
Right before the market tumbled a bit, I accidentally transferred out all of my TD E-series in my TFSA account into Questrade. I had meant to only transfer one of the ETFs. 
Not too upset about that accident, I was thinking about cashing out on my TFSA investments to increase my liquidity in case I need to buy a bigger place in the next few years anyway
I have around $17K sitting in my Questrade TFSA account now though that isn't collecting any interest. I think I may transfer it back out to an HISA account.

In the 3 months, looks like my net assets grew $11.4k; this is mostly from the markets recovering. 
Vancouver RE prices have been stagnating recently, and supply is low. Kept my condo valuation as I don't see my resale price having dipped much over the past few months.

Assets:
Cash in regular/TFSA HISA accounts, a chunk sitting in Questrade TFSA account as cash - $64.3k
TFSA investments - $13.6k
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series, ETFs, bank stocks) - $138.3k
Car (estimate) - $3k
Condo (estimate) - $650k

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $4.7k
Mortgage (3 year variable @ 2.95%) - $383.8k
Future taxes from RRSP income - $30k

Net Worth in June: $439.3k
Net worth in September: $450.7k


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Great work.

You may choose to ignore, but I agree with Peterk's earlier comments about future RRSP tax liability. You are aware it is a tax deferred account which is important, but what the present value of those taxes will be is difficult to know. Its the same as the value of a person's non-registered account - should they net out the future capital gains tax they will pay, or the taxes on their annual income? Should the value of your condo be net of some future real estate/lawyer fees? No. 
I'd just track the growth of your assets before tax / expenses and leave the tax liability off.


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

*Oct 2019 Update*

This month's been a bit of a doozy. My parent had health issues, some minor repairs on my condo.. not a huge number of extra spending, but still a more stressful period.

Condo prices in my building have stagnated; there is new development close by my building and it gets loud during the day. The building blocks out the view and some sunlight. 
Also just checked the depreciation report and there seems to be some major renos scheduled for the next few years. May result in special levies.
That hasn't been a sale in recent months. While everyone made a killing on their purchases, I seem to have had zero growth.
From this month on, I'm going to account for my condo as the amount of home equity I put in, ignoring any potential capital gains. I doubt it will be very much anyway.

I'm beginning to find myself a bit too focused on my finances.. I check my investments multiple times a day and track my spending all the time.
It seems like the more I have, the poorer I feel. I just feel like I'm not accumulating enough wealth all the time.
As an example, I'm still driving my first car, and have been thinking about upgrading for a few years already.. the older I get, the more it hurts to think about the extra $500/ a month added to my spending budget.
Too much comparison to people around me I guess. Keep feeling like I'm not doing as well.. especially with my condo purchase.

Anyway.. not much growth this month.
I have been debating whether to put more money into RRSPs to take advantage of the tax savings. I haven't been contributing all year, other than into my DC pension at work (with double matching from employer).
I just put in $3K into RRSP this month and have scheduled transfers over the next few months up to March. All together I will put in $13K, on top of the $9K pension, which has been the run rate for me on my annual RRSP contributions for the past few years.
My liquidity keeps going down though, into home equity and RRSP.
Not sure if that is wise for me as a 33 year-old woman who may be starting a family over the next couple of years, buying a larger home and aging parents who may need more of my care and attention in the future..

*Assets:*
Cash in regular/TFSA HISA accounts, a chunk sitting in Questrade TFSA account as cash - $62k
TFSA investments - $13.8k
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series, ETFs, bank stocks) - $146.1k
Car (estimate) - $3k
Home equity - $198.3k

*Liabilities:*
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $4k
Future taxes from RRSP income - $32.1k

_*Adjusted for exclusion of an potential capital gains in my condo:*
_
Net worth in June: $367.5k
Net worth in September: $384.2k
Net worth in October: $387.1k


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

*Nov 2019 Update*

Holiday spending is holiday spending - trying to be more cognizant of costs but there are some things that you just have to buy, and it's a good time to get in on the deals.
Market has been volatile, still pumping in $2500 monthly into RRSP and then DCA'ing it in on a daily basis.

Assets:
Cash in regular/TFSA HISA accounts, a chunk sitting in Questrade TFSA account as cash - $61.3k
TFSA investments - $14.2k
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series, ETFs, bank stocks) - $153.9k
Car (estimate) - $3k
Home equity - $199.2k

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $5k
Future taxes from RRSP income - $33k

Adjusted for exclusion of an potential capital gains in my condo:

Net worth in June: $367.5k
Net worth in September: $384.2k
Net worth in October: $387.1k
Net worth in November: $393.6k


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

*Dec 2019 Update*

End of a decade! In the past 5 years or so, I've been really focused on my finances. My net worth has also grown the fastest during this time, when I started earning a bit more money.
My future financial goals include furthering my career to increase my income, which has felt a bit stagnated over the past few years. Ideally, I'd like to see a 30% increase in income over the next 2-3 years.

Assets:
Cash in regular/TFSA HISA accounts, a chunk sitting in Questrade TFSA account as cash - $64.1K
TFSA investments - $14.2k
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series, ETFs, bank stocks) - $147.1k
Car (estimate) - $3k
Home equity - $200.2k

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $3.5k
Future taxes from RRSP income - $33k

Adjusted for exclusion of an potential capital gains in my condo:

Net worth in June: $367.5k
Net worth in September: $384.2k
Net worth in October: $387.1k
Net worth in November: $393.6k
Net worth in December: $392.1k


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

Trucking along.. I typically see a more significant increase in savings in the first quarter, from RRSP refund, an extra paycheque in January and my annual bonus.
January reflects the crazy stock market rally and the extra paycheque.
Bonus and RRSP refund should have me another $12K ahead by end of March (stupid bonus withholding taxes..)

Meanwhile work is busy and I have less time to spend money.. so yay?

January 31 

Assets:
Cash in regular/TFSA HISA accounts, a chunk sitting in Questrade TFSA account as cash - $65K
TFSA investments - $14.4k
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series, ETFs, bank stocks) - $160k
Car (estimate) - $3k
Home equity - $201.1k

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $3.3k
Future taxes from RRSP income - $33k

Adjusted for exclusion of an potential capital gains in my condo:

Net worth in December: $396.5k (understated in the last post)
Net worth in January: $406.9k


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

You do know that you can request for less taxes to be withheld, especially for the RRSP contributions, right?
https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-agency/services/forms-publications/forms/t1213.html


Cheers


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

Eclectic12 said:


> You do know that you can request for less taxes to be withheld, especially for the RRSP contributions, right?
> https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-agency/services/forms-publications/forms/t1213.html
> 
> 
> Cheers


How would I go about doing this? My bonus calcs wont be firmed up until probably quite close to the actual payment of the bonus.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry that I wasn't clear ... it's about reducing the WHT on the employment income, based on income without the bonus and maybe with an adjustment amount that anticipates a "safe" number for the bonus.

Take a look at the last couple of year's worth of tax returns - paying attention to the eligible deductions/non-refundable credits in the T1213, how volatile things like income as well as the annual bonus are. Make two plans for the T1213 numbers ... one for what you'd do if there was no bonus for how much RRSP contributions, charitable donations etc. This should be your minimum numbers for the T1213. If you are confident a bonus will be paid, consider increasing the RRSP contributions on the T1213 to be made during the tax year indicated.


You do have to be disciplined to make sure key dates are met. For example, if you put on the T1213 you'd give $X to charity in 2020, you have to be sure you've hit or exceeded that number by end of Dec 2020. 

There's more flexibility for the RRSP contributions. The form talks about a copy of the payment schedule but I've put a number with no documentation in. Past returns have similar RRSP contribution/deduction numbers so CRA seems to accept what I enter. Ideally one is making a lump sum RRSP contribution as early as possible (starting the tax deferred growth asap) or a series of RRSP contributions during the year. For some years, I've made the full RRSP contribution in Feb of the following year. For example, the T1213 said $X during tax year 2016 where I put in the $X in mid-Feb 2017.


Usually one would file the T1213 in Oct/Nov for the next tax year but I've done it in May for the current tax year so there's nothing stopping getting this in place for 2020. CRA will review, ask questions if they have any and send a letter that you provide to your payroll dept. Shortly after, net pay should increase for the rest of the calendar year.


More cash flow during the year with a smaller refund when the income tax return is filed is a good thing, is it not?


Cheers


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

*March 2020 update*

Needless to say, it's been an absolutely mental quarter. I have now seen a complete decimation of pretty much all my gains since I started investing in 2014.
I'm sure I'll be seeing more red in the near future, but hoping that the markets will recover in a few years. Meanwhile, I will be investing cautiously bit by bit, over time.
I've held on to all my investments. To be honest, wish I had sold earlier on to realize my gains, and then buy back into the market later. But c'est la vie!
As mentioned before, my tax refund and bonus has rolled in - actually a bit more than I expected, around $14.6k after taxes. Certainly helps, but does not begin to cover the losses from the market, which are currently unrealized.
I am keeping more assets liquid for my down payment funds and for that liquidity cushion in these strange times, but will probably still allocate a small portion to invest. Haven't quite decided yet.

To be honest, this is probably the first recession that I have actively participated in, and I am at a loss of what's the best way forward.

Assets:
Cash in regular/TFSA HISA accounts, a chunk sitting in Questrade TFSA account as cash - $81.8K
TFSA investments - $13.2k
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series, ETFs, bank stocks) - $137.3k
Car (estimate) - $3k
Home equity - $203.1k

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $2.4k
Future taxes from RRSP income - $33k

Net worth in December: $396.5k (understated in the last post)
Net worth in January: $406.9k
Net worth in March: $403k


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

So you lost only 4k in March?


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

scorpion_ca said:


> So you lost only 4k in March?


Paper losses $24K - normally I get my biggest jump in net worth in Q1 with tax refund and bonus - that's been all wiped out by the TFSA and RRSP losses this year.


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

*April 2020 Update*

Not too much to report - still have a job for now, which is good.
Looked at April spending, and with the lower mortgage payments (I am on variable 1.45% right now) and less overall spending, I saved $1.5k more than the average month.
I still haven't invested any significant amounts yet, around $6K in the past month.. analysis paralysis. I feel like I should keep funds liquid for now for the down payment, but feel like I am missing opportunities.
A lot of the losses seen in March have been reversed in April, but who knows what will happen in the future...

Assets:
Cash in regular/TFSA HISA accounts, a chunk sitting in Questrade TFSA account as cash - $81.7K
TFSA investments - $15.8K
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series, ETFs, bank stocks) - $150.5K
Car (estimate) - $3K
Home equity - $204.4k

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $2k
Future taxes from RRSP income - $33k

Net worth in December: $396.5k (understated in the last post)
Net worth in January: $406.9k
Net worth in March: $403.0k
Net worth in April: $420.4k


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

saver777 said:


> Cash in regular/TFSA HISA accounts, a chunk sitting in Questrade TFSA account as cash - $81.7K


Why don' t you buy HISA ETF such as PSA.TO? It gives 0.65% interest and you can buy it free on QT.


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

scorpion_ca said:


> Why don' t you buy HISA ETF such as PSA.TO? It gives 0.65% interest and you can buy it free on QT.


Yes, I did have it the cash in PSA.TO (~$15K), but I redeemed them in mid-March thinking I may invest some of the money.
So far I've only deployed ~$2K of it over March/April.. it's a struggle between wanting to invest and wanting to stay liquid.


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

*May 2020 Update*

Stock market continues to do irrational things compared to the economy.. but it's clear to see that stock market performance has nothing to do with the health of the economy.
Regardless, I seem to have missed much of the market gains so far. I am now only down less than 1% YTD on my investments.
I've put a few thousand more in the market, but wary of drops.. I have a long time horizon for my RRSP so I guess that shouldn't matter.
May has also been a low spend month.. I think my job will be precarious for the latter half of the year, so I should save up as much as I can and start poking my head around for new opportunities..
But I am getting a bit bored and itching to buy something.. except I need/want nothing, other than a new car, house, wedding, etc., which aren't exactly things I can just hop into a store and buy with my credit card. May still reward myself a little bit though, somehow.. I am up 9.6% re my net worth so far in 2020.

Assets:
Cash in regular/TFSA HISA accounts, a chunk sitting in Questrade TFSA account as cash - $77.4K
TFSA investments - $19.2K
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series, ETFs, bank stocks) - $163.7K
Car (estimate) - $3K
Home equity - $205.4k

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $1.4k
Future taxes from RRSP income - $33k

Net worth in December: $396.5k (understated in the last post)
Net worth in January: $406.9k (+$10.4k)
Net worth in March: $403.0k (-$3.9k)
Net worth in April: $420.4k (+$17.4k)
Net worth in May: $434.3k (+$13.9k)


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

*June 2020 Update*

Relatively flat month, spent a bit more and I make bad investing decisions. Feeling like I may lose my job in the next few months, so I should watch my spending. I figure I'd be out of work for 2-3 months while I find something decent, but who knows. Just have to remember that it's many, many, years until I get to the point of homelessness and starvation, and that's a blessing in itself.

Assets:
Cash in regular/TFSA HISA accounts, a chunk sitting in Questrade TFSA account as cash - $80.8K
TFSA investments - $18.8k
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series, ETFs, bank stocks) - $162.8K
Car (estimate) - $3K
Home equity - $206.5k

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $3.9k
Future taxes from RRSP income - $33k

Net worth in December: $396.5k (understated in the last post)
Net worth in January: $406.9k (+$10.4k)
Net worth in March: $403.0k (-$3.9k)
Net worth in April: $420.4k (+$17.4k)
Net worth in May: $434.3k (+$13.9k) 
Net worth in June: $435.0k (+$0.7k)


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

*July 2020 Update*
When I tallied, I thought I was mistaken. Then I realized the increase is a combination of getting 3 paycheques a this month, market volatility and more spending last month.

Assets:
Cash in regular/TFSA HISA accounts, a chunk sitting in Questrade TFSA account as cash - $85.5k
TFSA investments - $19.5k
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series, ETFs, bank stocks) - $169.4k
Car (estimate) - $3K
Home equity - $207.5k

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $1.9k
Future taxes from RRSP income - $33k

Net worth in December: $396.5k (understated in the last post)
Net worth in January: $406.9k (+$10.4k)
Net worth in March: $403.0k (-$3.9k)
Net worth in April: $420.4k (+$17.4k)
Net worth in May: $434.3k (+$13.9k)
Net worth in June: $435.0k (+$0.7k)
Net worth in July: $450.0k (+15.0k)


----------



## number12spicy (Dec 19, 2017)

This is impressive

And depressing as someone slightly younger and maybe 10% of your networth this makes me want to harm myself...it just so hard


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

number12spicy said:


> This is impressive
> 
> And depressing as someone slightly younger and maybe 10% of your networth this makes me want to harm myself...it just so hard


You still have time to rectify your mistakes and change your path instead of harming yourself. I am >35 years old and other people are billionaire or multi-millionaire in that age category. That's doesn't mean, I would harm myself whereas I try hard to increase my NW.


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

number12spicy said:


> This is impressive
> 
> And depressing as someone slightly younger and maybe 10% of your networth this makes me want to harm myself...it just so hard


Please don't harm yourself. Vancouver/ BC is a hard place to be re COL, and it sucks so hard, I know.
As many people say in other forums, as long as you're not in debt, you're ahead of loads of people in Canada already!
Having said that, as others have said throughout this thread (I am trying hard to learn this for myself also), comparison is the thief of joy. It truly is.
It does nothing for the situation or your mental health, so try your best consciously to stop yourself from doing it.
Early 30s is still quite young in the scheme of things, there is room for change if you're unhappy in the situation you are in.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

scorpion_ca said:


> You still have time to rectify your mistakes and change your path instead of harming yourself. I am >35 years old and other people are billionaire or multi-millionaire in that age category. That's doesn't mean, I would harm myself whereas I try hard to increase my NW.


I'm in the same age group as well (also in Vancouver). Yes, some may be millionaires. But others at my age have nothing, or even negative net worth.

I think a person is doing reasonably well if they have positive net worth, and if that net worth increases over time.



saver777 said:


> Please don't harm yourself. Vancouver/ BC is a hard place to be re COL, and it sucks so hard, I know.
> As many people say in other forums, as long as you're not in debt, you're ahead of loads of people in Canada already!
> . . .
> Early 30s is still quite young in the scheme of things, there is room for change if you're unhappy in the situation you are in.


Agree 100%. It's not a great idea to compare yourself to others. Individual circumstances vary dramatically from one to the next. There are just so many variables, it's virtually impossible to compare apples to apples.

I had a coworker at my last job. We had similar income and liked to talk finances... over the years his net worth increased much more significantly than mine. It really bothered me! But one day I found out why: his rent was only $400 (compared to typical $2000) since he rented a room in a building owned by his parents. That's a massive 19K annual difference in living expenses just due to personal circumstances! And not something I could replicate.


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

Vancouver housing prices hasn't been the best for my situation. The SFH and duplex market is hot, but the condo market is slowing down. Meanwhile, my partner and I are looking to buy a home together, which means I have to sell my condo to do so since I have a significant chunk of savings in RRSPs. I won't lose money, but the gains are minimal in an city where property owners should be making significant profits. Thankfully, my partner has invested a sizeable amount in the tech sector, which means he has made very nice gains over the past while. He will be able to contribute a bit more into the down payment than we both expected, which I am grateful for. However, he hasn't realized his gains yet, and being a more bearish person, that worries me a bit.
I understand though in this environment, keeping cash feels like losing money as housing and stocks keep going up. I feel like savers are suffering, and I feel the need to find more sources of income or to make riskier investments. I've also started to put money into tech stocks this past month.

Assets:
Cash in regular/TFSA HISA accounts, a chunk sitting in Questrade TFSA account as cash - $84.1k
TFSA investments - $22.2k
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series, ETFs, bank stocks) - $177.4k
Car (estimate) - $2K
Home equity - $208.6k

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $1.9k
Future taxes from RRSP income - $39k

Net worth in December: $397.1k (understated in the last post)
Net worth in January: $404.7k (+$7.6k)
Net worth in March: $405.8k ($1.1k)
Net worth in April: $420.4k (+$14.6k)
Net worth in May: $431.3k (+$10.9k)
Net worth in June: $432.2k (+$0.9k)
Net worth in July: $445.7k (+13.5k)
Net worth in August: $453.2k (+7.5k)


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

*Nov 2020 Update*

Assets:
Cash in regular/TFSA HISA accounts, a chunk sitting in Questrade TFSA account as cash - $90.7k
TFSA investments - $28.8k
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series, ETFs, bank stocks) - $182.2k
Car (estimate) - $2K
Home equity - $212.8k

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $4.1k
Future taxes from RRSP income - $40.6k

Net worth in December: $397.1k (understated in the last post)
Net worth in January: $404.7k (+$7.6k)
Net worth in March: $405.8k ($1.1k)
Net worth in April: $420.4k (+$14.6k)
Net worth in May: $431.3k (+$10.9k)
Net worth in June: $432.2k (+$0.9k)
Net worth in July: $445.7k (+$13.5k)
Net worth in August: $453.2k (+$7.5k) 
Net worth in November: $471.8k (+$18.6k, or $6.2k/month)


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

*2020 Wrap-up*

Financially, its been a neutral year. My savings increased due to less expenses (from lockdown), and my investments returned 12% gain overall. However, my condo has decreased in value, while SFH prices increased in Vancouver. I got engaged this year, and we're about to buy a SFH at the current market. Also trying to sell my condo, but that's not going great in this market.

We will be taking a substantial mortgage (but still paying over 20% down payment), at today's low mortgage rates. We can afford to put down more down payment, but would rather have them in investments for now. The monthly payment will be $4k/month at today's rates, fixed for 4 years. In 4 years' time, we plan to pay down the mortgage more in a lump sum payment if rates go up. For my condo, I will have to rent it out in the spring, when we move into the SFH. Still trying to sell, but I'm of the opinion that the downtown condo market will recover once travel is open again. In my neighbourhood, there are at least 3 major office buildings opening up, as well as a large supermarket. When the condo is sold in the future, we will apply the proceeds towards the mortgage, which should reduce the mortgage by 30%.

I will continue to report my net worth just for myself; we’ve agreed that our finances will remain separate. We will have a joint bank account where we will contribute money to pay for bills, mortgages, etc. I do know his current net worth to be around $750k at this time (he has been much more successful in investing than me).

Health-wise, 2020 has been a challenge. I have been feeling unwell for most of the year, but not from COVID (or that I know of). Eventually, I realized that I have a severe food intolerance, which significantly limits the food I can eat. Changing my diet took care of a lot of my symptoms; however, weird symptoms continue to happen, and I find myself constantly booking doctor appointments to figure out why. I am really keeping fingers crossed it's nothing sinister.

Life-wise, I am getting old and we want children. We will get married (quietly due to COVID) sometime this year. My concern is job stability - I have some reason to believe that I will be let go in late 2021. I will need to find another job before then, but don't expect to be unemployed for more than 3 months. I am also sad because I seem to have lost the chance to travel before we try for a baby, and we might not be able to celebrate our marriage.

2020 Net worth

Assets:
Cash in regular/TFSA HISA accounts, a chunk sitting in Questrade as cash - $91.3k
TFSA investments - $29.2k
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series, ETFs, bank stocks) - $191.4k
Car (estimate) - $2K
Home equity - $212.8k

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $2.9k
Future taxes from RRSP income - $42.1k

Net worth in December 2019: $397.1k
Net worth in December 2020: $481.7k
Overall increase for 2020: $84.6k


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

*Q1 2021 Net worth*

Assets:
Cash - $126.5K
TFSA investments - $20.8K
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series, ETFs, stocks) - $207K
Car (estimate) - $2K
Home equity - $216K

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $3.8K
Future taxes from RRSP income - $45.5K

Net worth in December 2019: $397.1k
Net worth in December 2020: $481.7k ($84.6k, or ~$7k/month)
Net worth in March 2021: $523k (+$41.3k, or ~13.8k/month)

Lots of stuff happened this quarter:

Bought a small house with my partner. Most of the cash will be going to a down payment, will be reflected in home equity next quarter. Sold some of my TFSAs for that. Most of my money is stuck in the condo right now, so my partner is funding 3/4 of the down payment for now.
I had my condo listed earlier in the year, but it just felt like the worst time to sell. I did get an offer that was actually quite good compared to my neighbour units.. just $5K below asking. I turned it down then delisted after we realized that I don't need to sell the condo right away to come up with the down payment. Will sell after we move out and it's empty. Currently I have it valued at the home equity value, but I do expect an additional ~$80K to be realized upon sale. Once my condo is sold the net worth above will reflect that increase.
Q1s are generally when my net worth sees a jump due to annual bonus and tax refund. Annual bonus came in at 115%, which is nice. Salary also adjusted a bit for inflation. Turned down an offer earlier this quarter with a much higher base (20% increase).. the job itself just didn't seem right for me. Will continue looking for something more suitable.
Investments-wise, I haven't made any moves. It went up but nothing major. Just not a risk-taker so I'll take the slower growth, especially after getting a house..
Getting married too  just a small ceremony so minimal costs. The most expensive thing for us were the rings, which were purchased last year.
No plans to celebrate down the road after COVID yet, but we will see!
I haven't felt this illiquid for a while, I don't really like it. Am a bit more motivated to sell my condo soon..


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

July 2021

Assets:
Cash - $35.9K
TFSA investments - $22.4K
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series, ETFs, stocks) - $227.4K
Car (estimate) - $2K
Home equity - $415K

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $3.3K
Future taxes from RRSP income - $49.9k

Net worth in December 2019: $397.1k
Net worth in December 2020: $481.7k ($84.6k, or ~$7k/month)
Net worth in March 2021: $523k (+$41.3k, or ~13.8k/month)
Net worth in July 2021: $649.5k (+$126.5k, $7.8k/month and $95.3k gain on sale of condo)

Above is my net worth, husband has around the same in investments and home equity. I record home equity (down payment plus principal paid on mortgage) rather than FV of house vs mortgage outstanding to prevent tracking fluctuations from housing market.

We’re now moved in to the house - still lots of stuff to unpack on my side. Have been a bit preoccupied with everything else going on..

I’ve accepted an offer for my condo, just waiting for the buyer to remove subjects now. I’m not too fussed about whether this goes through, I feel that there’s still room for the condo market to go up once the city opens up, and the carrying costs for the condo is so low I’d be willing to leave it empty for a few more months if this doesn’t go through. Nonetheless I’ve updated my net worth to now include the realized gain on the condo, which makes up the majority of the jump in net worth. The realized gain has all transaction costs deducted already. Not sure what I’m going to do with my proceeds after I repay my husband for putting down more than his half of the down payment for the house upfront. I’ll have around ~$250K to either pay down the mortgage on the house or invest in something. Any advice appreciated! The interest is so low on the mortgage it seems like a bit of a waste to pay it down.. 1.44%.

Have gotten married since last update and the surprise is.. immediately got a bun in the oven. Did not expect that at all! Very nerve wracking for us, especially since I was job hunting as the higher earning spouse. Not sure how stable my current job is but it seems like most people suggests it’s a good idea to not jump ship while pregnant.. I was expecting to be laid off end of year. Any advice here would also be appreciated!

Things have been crazy.. I know my net worth has been increasing but the more it grows, the less I feel I have relative to others. Also, every decision I make now has gigantic consequences to our finances. I feel that I’ve bought high and sold low on the house and condo, and with upcoming mat leave/layoff and with a baby, things are poised to get rocky financially. We’re lucky that my husband is an only child and so we’re expecting an inheritance from his parent (who owns a house in GTA) in the hopefully very far future.. so I think we’ll be ok in retirement years.


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

Assets:
Cash - $40.5K
TFSA investments - $22.7K
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series, ETFs, stocks) - $260.7K
Car (estimate) - $2K
Home equity - $430.5K

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $3.5K
Future taxes from RRSP income - $57.4K

Net worth in December 2019: $397.1k
Net worth in December 2020: $481.7k ($84.6k, or ~$7k/month)
Net worth in March 2021: $523k (+$41.3k, or ~13.8k/month)
Net worth in July 2021: $649.5k (+$126.5k, $7.8k/month and $95.3k gain on sale of condo)
Net worth in December 2021: $695.5k (+$45k)

Total increase in net worth in 2021: $213.8k, or 44.4% increase

TFSA is flat because I transferred $6.5k from there to RRSP. I am going on mat leave this year so will contribute minimally to RRSP in 2022. Next update will see my TFSA maxed out from proceeds of selling condo. 

The increase this year is from gains in my RRSP portfolio (unrealized until 30 years later, so not really relevant imo), recognizing gains from sale of condo into my home equity line, monetary wedding gifts we received despite not being able to have a reception due to COVID, and savings from income. The first 3 were the biggest drivers, and are non-recurring items (depending on how the stock market goes in 2022).

I’ve calculated that my income will be halved next year while on mat leave, after considering EI, company top up, and annual bonus. Historically the company has paid out over 100% on average, so hopefully this is not the year they make a change for the worse (don’t think it will be).

Depending on how the stock market does, I don’t expect to have much savings next year, especially since I don’t take into account FMV changes on our house. I haven’t looked at all at our property assessment. Despite being a homeowner, I think these land values in Vancouver are bad for everyone except investors with multiple properties, and I see our future in Vancouver as precarious because of it. Not all homeowners are happy when their property values go up… basically we’re locked out of an upgrade for possibly the rest of our lives.. in Vancouver anyway.

Here’s to hoping 2022 is a much better year than 2021 for non-financially related stuff.


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

*Q1 2022*

Assets:
Cash - $325.7K
TFSA investments - $32.1K
RRSP/ DCF Pension (combination of TD E-series, ETFs, stocks) - $244.2K
Car (estimate) - $2K
Home equity - $171.7K

Liabilities:
Credit card (paid off in full every month) - $3.7K
Future taxes from RRSP income - $56.1K

Net worth in December 2019: $397.1k
Net worth in December 2020: $481.7k ($84.6k, or ~$7k/month)
Net worth in March 2021: $523k (+$41.3k, or ~13.8k/month)
Net worth in July 2021: $649.5k (+$126.5k, $7.8k/month and $95.3k gain on sale of condo)
Net worth in December 2021: $695.5k (+$45k, or ~15k/month) 
Net worth in March 2022: $715.9k (+$20.4k, or ~6.8k/month)

I have too much cash, not sure what to do with it.. but will have to figure it out soon. Market is just so volatile. I have some of that cash parked in a TFSA and some in my RRSP, ready to deploy into something. Will be filling up my TFSA more once I've put these into investments.
Since I am earning half my income this year due to mat leave, I won't be contributing to RRSP.
Gains this quarter is in spite of the losses from the market this year, so far around $12K. Increase is mainly from my annual bonus and my tax refund.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Did you pull 300k from the home equity? Is that why you have so much cash?


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

KaeJS said:


> Did you pull 300k from the home equity? Is that why you have so much cash?


I sold my condo after buying a house with my husband. The money is left over after my portion of the down payment on the house. I only include the equity I’ve put into the house because I don’t want to keep looking at the property FMV. As it stands, it’s definitely higher than what we paid for it. We carry a big mortgage but at 1.44% fixed for the next few years, so I am hesitant to pay it down right now.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

saver777 said:


> I sold my condo after buying a house with my husband. The money is left over after my portion of the down payment on the house. I only include the equity I’ve put into the house because I don’t want to keep looking at the property FMV. As it stands, it’s definitely higher than what we paid for it. We carry a big mortgage but at 1.44% fixed for the next few years, so I am hesitant to pay it down right now.


Gotcha. Makes sense.

That is a great rate. I unfortunately just had to renew my mortgage last week at 3.75% up from my previous 2.09% 

That's definitely a lot of cash you have on hand to be eroding. Not sure what the solution is. Of course, it seems you're knowledgable. Maybe the real solution is to split it.

100k to stocks.
100k to mortgage.
100k to keep in cash for now?

That's probably what I would do, quite honestly. It covers all bases so you have equity exposure, guaranteed 1.44% return on the house, and leaves cash left if there is a downturn in the equity markets (which seems pretty likely in the near -ish future).


----------



## saver777 (Mar 20, 2018)

KaeJS said:


> Gotcha. Makes sense.
> 
> That is a great rate. I unfortunately just had to renew my mortgage last week at 3.75% up from my previous 2.09%
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion! This seems prudent. Now just to figure out where to put my money in.. I’ll probably stick to ETFs mostly, as I have for the majority of my investments.

I feel like the equity markets have already started turning down haha.. the trick is when to jump in. I think I may start dollar cost averaging in soon enough..


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

saver777 said:


> I feel like the equity markets have already started turning down haha.. the trick is when to jump in. I think I may start dollar cost averaging in soon enough..


Yeah, these rate increases will catch up to the market over time. The cracks are showing up.

I'm not selling anything and I'm not ready to bet the farm, either. Just casually waiting for the opportunity to arise =)


----------

